# Wie kann ich ein Panel auf einer Tabelle plazieren?



## Curare (1. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe relativ viel Erfahrung mit Borland-Delphi, bin aber jetzt totaler Java-Anfänger und habe so meine Probleme damit.

Im Moment passe ich ein vorhandenes Programm meinen Bedürfnissen an.

Das Problem ist: Ich habe ein Frame mit einer Toolbar ganz oben und darunter eine Tabelle mit der ich Zahlen darstelle und darunter ein JtabbedPane. 

Jetzt möchte ich bei Bedarf an gleichen Stelle an der die Tabelle eine Grafik ausgeben. Dazu möchte ich ein Panel verwenden.

Über das TabbedPane wähle ich an ob ich die Tabelle oder die Grafik anzeigen möchte.
TabbedPane kann ich ansteuern. Ich wollte über Layout (null) über der Tabelle an der gleichen Stelle ein Panel platzieren und je nach dem das Panel oder die Tabelle abwechselnd auf Visble /true/false setzen? Klappt aber so nicht. 

Wie würdet ihr dies lösen? Mit den Layoutmanagern habe ich so meine Probleme da es so was in dieser Form in Delphi nicht gibt.


----------



## Foermchen82 (1. Jun 2010)

Wie meinst du das :"Über das TabbedPane wähle ich an ob ich die Tabelle oder die Grafik anzeigen möchte." soll das heißen, dass die Tabelle und das Bild in einzelnen Tabs liegen, oder was genau verbindet die TabbedPane mit Tabelle und Panel?


----------



## Curare (1. Jun 2010)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das :"Über das TabbedPane wähle ich an ob ich die Tabelle oder die Grafik anzeigen möchte." soll das heißen, dass die Tabelle und das Bild in einzelnen Tabs liegen, oder was genau verbindet die TabbedPane mit Tabelle und Panel?



Ich kann wählen über TabbedPane zwischen "Grafik" und "Tabelle". Tabbedpane verwende ich nur zum anwählen. Könnte genau so gut in der Toolbar 2 Buttons "Grafik" und "Tabelle" machen.

Das Problem ist nicht das Tabbedpane. Es geht nur darum wie ich abwechseln an der gleichen stelle einmal ein Panel und bei Bedarf statt das Panel die Tabelle anzeige. Ich kann auf das Jtabbedpane gut verzichten und dies über die Toolbar steuern.


----------



## Ebenius (2. Jun 2010)

Curare hat gesagt.:


> Über das TabbedPane wähle ich an ob ich die Tabelle oder die Grafik anzeigen möchte.
> TabbedPane kann ich ansteuern. Ich wollte über Layout (null) über der Tabelle an der gleichen Stelle ein Panel platzieren und je nach dem das Panel oder die Tabelle abwechselnd auf Visble /true/false setzen? Klappt aber so nicht.


Ich würde die Tabelle und die Graphik auf ein neues JPanel setzen. Diesem JPanel gibst Du ein CardLayout als LayoutManager. Wie das geht findest Du hier heraus: How to Use CardLayout (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)

Ebenius


----------



## Foermchen82 (2. Jun 2010)

Letzen Endes kannst du es auch mit Buttons machen, Aber die JTabbedPane ist doch das was du suchst. Auf den einen Tab machst du die Table und auf den anderen die Grafik. Und schon hast du was du willst.

Kann es vieleicht auch sein, dass du das Handling der TabbedPane missverstehst??


----------



## Curare (2. Jun 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Ich habe es jetzt über jtappedpane lösen können.
Ein Panel für die Tabelle und ein anderes Panel für die Grafik.

Java ist neu für mich und da habe ich ein bisschen zu weit gedacht.


----------



## Swoop (2. Jun 2010)

ist doch kake ... lässt sich hier helfen und bedankt sich nicht oder markiert das thema als erledigt ...

Nervt mich jedes mal aufs neue ... Er wird das aber eh nie mehr lesen und wenn dann nur weil er nochmal ein problem hat -.-


----------



## srea (2. Jun 2010)

Swoop hat gesagt.:


> ist doch kake ... lässt sich hier helfen und bedankt sich nicht oder markiert das thema als erledigt ...
> 
> Nervt mich jedes mal aufs neue ... Er wird das aber eh nie mehr lesen und wenn dann nur weil er nochmal ein problem hat -.-



Bist du betrunken ???:L

Da steht doch "Danke" :shock:


----------



## faetzminator (2. Jun 2010)

Öhm Swoop, was ist dein Problem :noe: ?
Er hat sich bedankt. Er kennt die Funktion "als erledigt markieren" noch nicht - diese ist aber auch noch "neu". Ich finde, deine Reaktion ist etwas ubertrieben.


----------



## Curare (2. Jun 2010)

Swoop hat gesagt.:


> ist doch kake ... lässt sich hier helfen und bedankt sich nicht oder markiert das thema als erledigt ...
> 
> Nervt mich jedes mal aufs neue ... Er wird das aber eh nie mehr lesen und wenn dann nur weil er nochmal ein problem hat -.-




Bei denen die mir geholfen haben, habe ich mich bedankt.  Und diesen bin ich immer noch Dankbar.

Bei dir muss ich mich nicht bedanken denn du hast mir in keiner Art und Weise geholfen sonder nur zu unrecht kritisiert. Wisch also besser vor deiner eigenen Haustür. Leute wie du nerven generell am meisten.


----------

